# Seeking young female rat in NE Ohio



## erinsweeney (Nov 13, 2014)

To put it short, I had to females (both just a few months old I believe), one passeds a few days ago. I have visited the only rat rescues in my area, checked craigslist etc. with not much luck. I would love to adopt a young female (any age really; if she's just a baby we can keep them seperate at first). I live in NE Ohio, specifically on the West side of Cleveland. So anxious for replies!


----------

